# Meet The Breed 2



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Here we go again. This is our latest addition. Anyone venture a guess on the breed? He is just 10 weeks old in this photo and already been Outbacking.

Meet CAVU - Ceiling And Visibility Unlimited









Colt actually likes him.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First guess from the photo I would have said Tasmanian Devil but since that can't be right I have no clue.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

He's gorgeous!! One of my favorite breeds ... so I'll just keep quiet ....

Welcome to the family, little one!!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> First guess from the photo I would have said Tasmanian Devil but since that can't be right I have no clue.
























I don't know what kind of dog that is either, but that is funny!!!


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

BlueWedge said:


> Here we go again. This is our latest addition. Anyone venture a guess on the breed? He is just 10 weeks old in this photo and already been Outbacking.
> 
> Meet CAVU - Ceiling And Visibility Unlimited
> 
> ...


Looks like a Keeshond but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My guess is black faced fuzzy hound.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Shiba Inu?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

No correct answer yet. Not a tazzy, kind of growls/whines like a devil sometimes.

A hint kind of: This is not the breed of dog used in the movie "Big Jake". It is an AKC registered breed.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Belgian Tervuren?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> Belgian Tervuren?


Winner!









If anyone is interested you can read more about the breed here ABTC


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the Tervs! We've had a couple dozen of those over the years. Down to one now, and a Belgian Groenendael.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And did you know that the Belgian Terv (Tan & Black, long haired), Shepherds (Black, long haired), & Malinois )Tan & Black, short haired) are IDENTICAL except for coat? The AKC recognized them as 3 separate breeds but to most of the world - - they are ALL called Belgian Shepherds.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is a photo of our Belgian Shepherds together on a walk.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> Here is a photo of our Belgian Shepards together on a walk.
> 
> View attachment 2003


What a GORGEOUS team they'll be when CAVU grows up and has the beautiful black ruff!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Here is a photo of our Belgian Shepards together on a walk.
> 
> View attachment 2003


What a GORGEOUS team they'll be when CAVU grows up and has the beautiful black ruff!!! Keep us posted!
[/quote]

Thanks. Team Rally ! Only problem is fighting over who is going to do the handling







I hope that will be the case at least.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> Here is a photo of our Belgian Shepards together on a walk.
> 
> View attachment 2003


What a GORGEOUS team they'll be when CAVU grows up and has the beautiful black ruff!!! Keep us posted!
[/quote]

Thanks. Team Rally ! Only problem is fighting over who is going to do the handling







I hope that will be the case at least.
[/quote]

Maybe BOTH of you should do the handling so BOTH of you (actually, all FOUR of you) can have the fun!! Of course, whoever ISN'T handling at the time must learn to keep their mouth shut (VERY tough job!!) unless the other one has ASKED for an opinion







THAT is BY FAR more difficult than the training/handling!! ENJOY!!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay, you really need to join us at Howard Miller this year (September) so we can see that new addition!! (okay, we'd like to see you guys again too.) But that puppy is just way too adorable. The two of them are just beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

can't wait to meet my new boy! woo hoo!


----------

